# Can I find Dolomite lime at Walmart?



## Sexologist420 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, Just wandering if they have Dolomite Lime at walmart.  I live a ways away, so I want to make sure before I drive over there.

Thx
Pce


----------



## RaoulDuke (Dec 14, 2008)

I seriously doubt it.  Especially this time of year.  Probably have to go to a nursery or hydro store.


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 14, 2008)

they usually have it but like RD said they only stock that stuff in spring you might get lucky and find some. the Depot has ESPOMA product,s they have bone meal, blood meal, dolomite lime and more all kinds or organic ferts


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

i bought it at home depot myself,along with alot of other additives.cheaper than hydro shops.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never seen it at Walmart.  I bought a couple pound bag at the nursery that should last me for years.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Hi, Just wandering if they have Dolomite Lime at walmart.  I live a ways away, so I want to make sure before I drive over there.
> 
> Thx
> Pce



You can call them and they will tell you whether they have it or not.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thx yall, Ill check out the Depot.  And yes hemp goddess that is the obvious solution, but I did call and they didnt know what it was and couldnt tell me. 

Pce


----------



## zipflip (May 2, 2009)

i cant find this lime anywhere here either. and was wonderin since being limestone rocks are everywhere cross our country side here. now could i just take an slip some safety glasses on an smash few these limestone rocks wit a hammer an use the chunk an dust wit same results.? or is lime stone a totally different deal from horticultural lime?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 2, 2009)

They have it at Lowes and Home Depot, here.  In 25 lb bags :hubba:


----------



## astrobud (May 2, 2009)

i saw it at lowes for 4 bucks a 40 lb bag


----------



## zipflip (May 2, 2009)

holy cow i doubt i'll be needin 25 or 40 lbs lol. but im goin to lowes next week sometime i'll have to chek it out.  thnks guys.


----------

